# Looking for Group in Waldorf, MD



## nailbmb (Sep 5, 2006)

Just moved to Waldorf, MD and my wife and I would like to find or start a group to game with on the weekends. I'm working on a 3.5 campaign that I'll eventually be able to DM, though we wouldn't mind joining an existing game...

Had to leave our old group when we moved and would hate to let our D&D skills get rusty from misuse so send me an email if you're interested.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 7, 2006)

Damn - Waldorf looks a little far away from Silver Spring on the map.


----------



## Iain_IF (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't know if you are still looking, but a Roleplaying Meetup is active in Waldorf MD

http://dnd.meetup.com/852/?gj=sj5


----------



## Nikroesis (Oct 20, 2006)

*Still Interested???*

My gf and I are looking to get into some dnd, we too just moved to Brandywine from Detroit and our old group were sad to see us leave so we are lookin to keep gamin. I too am gonna be watchin the dnd meetup just to keep tabs on it and i may show up tomarrow, though the renfest is lookin like a better option considering the amount of people, or lack there of, involved in meetup. 
13132448404 <~~ Give us a call if your interested or I may give you a call if your number is posted. 

~~Nik


----------



## Psion (Nov 3, 2006)

nailbmb said:
			
		

> Just moved to Waldorf, MD and my wife and I would like to find or start a group to game with on the weekends. I'm working on a 3.5 campaign that I'll eventually be able to DM, though we wouldn't mind joining an existing game...
> 
> Had to leave our old group when we moved and would hate to let our D&D skills get rusty from misuse so send me an email if you're interested.




I've been searching for players in the area forever... wish I heard about you sooner. 

Anyways, there is a weeknight game forming up in Mechanicsville (about 20 minutes south of Waldorf) that I will be involved with. Not sure if they are full up yet. Please email me at adkohler@yahoo.com if you are interested in getting involved in this game or a whole new one.


----------

